# Autism and fashion hall of shame



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

Did some digging and couldn't find a thread like this, what's some of the most Autistic things you've seen people wear in public? Think pretty much anything Chris wears







To the truly horrifying like that guy who posed for a pic with him while blatantly wearing a bad dragon lanyard in public (anyone have that pic it's from the 2018 bronycon I think)

To the just plain dumb like wearing a Mario Oddyssey hat unironically in public and being older than ten...and gray bearded and unshaved


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 17, 2019)

Fursuits.

I don't care if it's disneyland, I don't trust them anymore.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Fursuits.
> 
> I don't care if it's disneyland, I don't trust them anymore.


Yeah you never know what's under them very rarely it could be a semi cute girl but most of the time it's some unwahsed smelly balding fatass that's been stewing in sweat and axe all day 


View attachment super-mario-odyssey-cappy-hat-4-550x550.webp

Here's that pic I mentioned I gave up trying to insert it in the first post it's giving me a hard time to post it


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 17, 2019)

Guy in all black cargo pants, button up shirt, sun bleached fedora, and sneakers. Carrying a huge brick cell phone. 

But white socks. Any nigger that wears all black and white socks is guaranteed to have autism.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> Guy in all black cargo pants, button up shirt, sun bleached fedora, and sneakers. Carrying a huge brick cell phone.
> 
> But white socks. Any nigger that wears all black and white socks is guaranteed to have autism.


If you're gonna try and dress like Ian Malcom don't forget even the socks are black no exceptions


----------



## spurger king (Aug 17, 2019)

People who wear jeans with suit jackets, or sneakers with suits. That shit needs to stop. 


Spoiler


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 17, 2019)

spurger king said:


> People who wear jeans with suit jackets, or sneakers with suits. That shit needs to stop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


People who can't get a suit that suits them are in the same category.

In my personal list of autistic fashion crimes men with bangs are on top


Spoiler: beware


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

Found that pic I mentioned earlier 





What in God's name posses someone to wear the logo of a sex toy company in public to an event that did have children at it?

It'd be like wearing a pornhub shirt to a fireworks show or amusement park


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 17, 2019)

spurger king said:


> People who wear jeans with suit jackets, or sneakers with suits. That shit needs to stop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That shit just makes you look like an internet reviewer. God knows you don't want people to think you bash kid's movies for fun.

As for me, a personal pet peeve of mine is when people wear shirts like these:





You know what I'm talking about, the iamverysmart variety!


----------



## UN 474 (Aug 17, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Fursuits.
> 
> I don't care if it's disneyland, I don't trust them anymore.



Yeah, could be one of your relatives who molested you, who knows? So scary!


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 17, 2019)

My friend dated a guy that would wear black leather trench coat, slicked his long hair back, a goatee and black pants + shirt.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 17, 2019)

I used to work with a fat, short (about 5'5) guy who would wear a black trenchcoat, a black trilby and ratty old white sneakers. Even in the middle of July he'd come in wearing that heavy ass coat. He also used one of those old fashioned gold plated cigarette holders as a fashion accessory.

Seems pretty autistic to me.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 17, 2019)

thenakedhomeless said:


> My friend dated a guy that would wear black leather trench coat, slicked his long hair back, a goatee and black pants + shirt.


Wait you guys don't dress like Neo? I thought we all did.


----------



## Autopsy (Aug 17, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> That shit just makes you look like an internet reviewer. God knows you don't want people to think you bash kid's movies for fun.
> 
> As for me, a personal pet peeve of mine is when people wear shirts like these:
> 
> ...


I see shirts like that sitting on hangers at every shop, and nowhere else. I'm not entirely sure what manner of human being would wear them outside of "old people who can't read what the shirt says but love buying things from clearance racks."


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 17, 2019)

I exclusively wear oversized t-shirts with an airbrushed Marilyn Monroe holding uzis and flashing $100 bills


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> I exclusively wear oversized t-shirts with an airbrushed Marilyn Monroe holding uzis and flashing $100 bills


Not sure if that's Autistic or awesome mhhh maybe if they weren't oversized and it was just Marilyn flashing money cause that actually sounds like something I'd see her doing for a photo shoot Even back then


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone who plays veteran-dress-up. It's a different manifestation of autism, but still extremely autistic.







Spoiler: Extremely gay













Spoiler: Pandering Homos











This fashion trend needs to die.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 17, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> Anyone who plays veteran-dress-up. It's a different manifestation of autism, but still extremely autistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's especially annoying about this is its6 widespread enough people think that's what vets are usually like

Nah just the faggots who didn't get enough of Gunny's cum while they were in


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 17, 2019)

spurger king said:


> People who wear jeans with suit jackets, or sneakers with suits. That shit needs to stop.


Lmao square toe shoes and pants that drag on the ground. 3 button jacket and only one done. This one is a masterpiece.


Jasonfan89 said:


> Found that pic I mentioned earlier
> 
> View attachment 895650
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that’s a fellow kfarmer. Along with the calarts bean face pin, it’s probably worn in jest.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 17, 2019)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Not sure if that's Autistic or awesome mhhh maybe if they weren't oversized and it was just Marilyn flashing money cause that actually sounds like something I'd see her doing for a photo shoot Even back then



I'm referring to designs like these, you see them for sale a lot at malls and from street vendors


Spoiler


----------



## spurger king (Aug 17, 2019)

Frat niggas' weird misinterpretation/bastardization of east coast prep is pretty autistic imo.


Spoiler


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 17, 2019)

A 40 year old in a Walmart wearing loonie tunes porn on his shirt.


Spoiler


----------



## sweet-cereal-killer (Aug 17, 2019)

Whatever the hell this is


Spoiler: Dick shirt


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> Lmao square toe shoes and pants that drag on the ground. 3 button jacket and only one done. This one is a masterpiece.
> 
> Pretty sure that’s a fellow kfarmer. Along with the calarts bean face pin, it’s probably worn in jest.


I sure hope so, the Cal arts bean pin the mlp lanyard and pins the tee shirt with a ganergate quote, if you're wearing all that you either need to seriously rethink your life or your disguise when it comes to going incognito to get near lolcows, there is such a thing as Being too in character when in jest




Jmz_33 said:


> A 40 year old in a Walmart wearing loonie tunes porn on his shirt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Goddamn I know it's Walmart but can't you get charged with public obscenity/indecency for that? At least get told to turn it inside out?






Sorry I can't find just the guy atvthe very end.


Lastly apparently Chris isn't the only sped who likes striped shirts




It's from some article about Autism and fashion designers help when an aspie is probe to sensory overload and then there's this gem now MAGA'ed up



To bad they didn't have this kinda hat back in Chris's Golden age when he made sure to tell everyone "I'm a high functioning Autistic male, frustrated Virgin with rage"


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 17, 2019)

Enjoy your nightmares.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 17, 2019)

Tommy’s outfits definitely evoke autism. I wouldn’t call it shameful though because he managed to make success.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 895894View attachment 895895View attachment 895896
> Tommy’s outfits definitely evoke autism. I wouldn’t call it shameful though because he managed to make success.


Yes Tommy truly is an enigma, by all accounts he should be a grade A lolcow, but we know so little about him there's not enough material to mi1k from him and unlike most lolcows who are pure fail made human this man has left a legacy from the best worst movie ever made to a short lived tv show, a second film just as strange as the room and is now a voice actor on a YouTube series that looks like something adult swim would make. So really the only thing Autistic about his fashion choice would be trying to copy it, nobody does Tommy like Tommy.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 17, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 895894View attachment 895895View attachment 895896
> Tommy’s outfits definitely evoke autism. I wouldn’t call it shameful though because he managed to make success.


Seen him multiple times irl, he’s always sporting multiple belts and watches. 


Jasonfan89 said:


> Yes Tommy truly is an enigma, by all accounts he should be a grade A lolcow, but we know so little about him there's not enough material to mi1k from him and unlike most lolcows who are pure fail made human this man has left a legacy from the best worst movie ever made to a short lived tv show, a second film just as strange as the room and is now a voice actor on a YouTube series that looks like something adult swim would make. So really the only thing Autistic about his fashion choice would be trying to copy it, nobody does Tommy like Tommy.


Good luck making a thread about him, he’s our lord and savior


----------



## Jmz_33 (Aug 17, 2019)

The ahegao hoodie in public.



Spoiler


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 18, 2019)

Every single picture on hel-looks.com

These are just the most recent ones.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 18, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Every single picture on hel-looks.com
> 
> These are just the most recent ones.
> View attachment 896246
> ...


The last one isn’t that bad. The lady?? in the boiler suit however is styled horribly. 



Spoiler: Sperging 



She should not wear a long sleeve shirt underneath that jumpsuit. The hem is wrong as well and needs to be longer for her height. The hat needs to go and her shoes should be sandals to balance the look better. Finally, her lipstick should not be an orange shade. She would look better in a pastel pink shade for her lips.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 18, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 895894View attachment 895895View attachment 895896
> Tommy’s outfits definitely evoke autism. I wouldn’t call it shameful though because he managed to make success.



Meh, the middle pic isn't that bad. The pants are a bit much, and Tommy doesn't really have the look to pull off the collared shirt and tie with vest, but the actual outfit I don't think is that bad. Maybe I just have a poor sense of fashion though.


----------



## UN 474 (Aug 18, 2019)

spurger king said:


> People who wear jeans with suit jackets, or sneakers with suits. That shit needs to stop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Holy fuck, is that a Hammond Leslie speaker behind him?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 18, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> The last one isn’t that bad. The lady?? in the boiler suit however is styled horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last one carefully stuffed some kind of faux-leather pants into what looks like cowboy or biker boots. That's dedication, just like the precise half-tuck of the shirt that is too long for the arms. This is street wear worn by people found roaming around in public and not models.


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 18, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 895894View attachment 895895View attachment 895896
> Tommy’s outfits definitely evoke autism. I wouldn’t call it shameful though because he managed to make success.


Tommy Wiseau is nothing less than a visionary and a fucking icon, his sense of style is obvious, as is his directing talent. You take that back.



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Every single picture on hel-looks.com
> 
> These are just the most recent ones.
> View attachment 896246
> ...


hel-looks is legendary, also check out https://sf-looks.com/ and https://nyc-looks.com/
They're all from the same person and nearly every single person photographed dresses like a fucking autist on fire, it's incredible.



I've been making a habit of checking these sites like every six months for years and it never fails to make for a good time.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 18, 2019)

Visitor said:


> Tommy Wiseau is nothing less than a visionary and a fucking icon, his sense of style is obvious, as is his directing talent. You take that back.
> 
> 
> hel-looks is legendary, also check out https://sf-looks.com/ and https://nyc-looks.com/
> ...


Thank you for linking these. Been looking for them since I saw a best of on /fa/ forever ago. The interviews are funnier than the outfits.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 20, 2019)

God that hair


----------



## Faket0Fake (Aug 20, 2019)

thenakedhomeless said:


> My friend dated a guy that would wear black leather trench coat, slicked his long hair back, a goatee and black pants + shirt.



Sounds like a guy I had a class at college with. He knocked up a girl, basically forced her to name the kid after a Final Fantasy character and then cheated on her after the baby was born with somebody he'd later run off with to start a DD/lg relationship with. Bit of an edgelord that one.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 20, 2019)

How about those Che Guivara t shirts that moronic teens wear in an attempt to look "rebellious"?


----------



## JM 590 (Aug 20, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> I'm referring to designs like these, you see them for sale a lot at malls and from street vendors
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh yeah, those kind of shirts you always see at stores in low-end malls that also sell pipes and knives. I went looking for a particularly weird Spongebob one I remembered and couldn't find, though I found this which is about as autistic as the rest of them:


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 20, 2019)

Spoiler



I won't post pictures but a friend of mine has got into really femmy crossdressing and is making all these public Facebook posts dressed in an ill-fitting cheap corset and plaid skirt.  He usually dresses in this emo kid-pokemon fan ensamble  so I suppose it's more grown up, I guess? I hate to be trashing a friend but it's really cringy. And yes, he is on the spectrum.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 20, 2019)

Faket0Fake said:


> Sounds like a guy I had a class at college with. He knocked up a girl, basically forced her to name the kid after a Final Fantasy character and then cheated on her after the baby was born with somebody he'd later run off with to start a DD/lg relationship with. Bit of an edgelord that one.


Absolute Chad.

Also this thread reminded reminded me that, when I was in school, anyone who wore clothes with cartoon character prints beyond like age eight was a hoodrat for sure. Is that still a thing?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 20, 2019)

spurger king said:


> Absolute Chad.
> 
> Also this thread reminded reminded me that, when I was in school, anyone who wore clothes with cartoon character prints beyond like age eight was a hoodrat for sure. Is that still a thing?View attachment 900289



oh damn it's the coochie monster


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Aug 20, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> How about those Che Guivara t shirts that moronic teens wear in an attempt to look "rebellious"?



I swear, I saw a Che shirt once that said "Who is this guy?" underneath. That's what they really should be wearing.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 20, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Inflatable Julay said:


> oh damn it's the coochie monster


Booty monster FTFY


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 20, 2019)

Most niggers are incapable of dressing like adults regardless of age, but Spike Lee takes the fucking cake.






62 years old, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 20, 2019)

MrTroll said:


> Most niggers are incapable of dressing like adults regardless of age, but Spike Lee takes the fucking cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey spike I know you're having trouble coming to terms with this but let me put this in words even you can understand.


Its NOT 1973 anymore!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 21, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Every single picture on hel-looks.com
> 
> These are just the most recent ones.
> View attachment 896246
> ...





Visitor said:


> Tommy Wiseau is nothing less than a visionary and a fucking icon, his sense of style is obvious, as is his directing talent. You take that back.
> 
> 
> hel-looks is legendary, also check out https://sf-looks.com/ and https://nyc-looks.com/
> ...



When did fashion become so damn ugly? Remember when people tried to look cool? Even early hipsterdom is preferable to this crap.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 21, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> A 40 year old in a Walmart wearing loonie tunes porn on his shirt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



We found @NARPASSWORD


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 21, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> The ahegao hoodie in public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just seen one in public for the first time, I'm looking at one right now. God bless the brave kid wearing it. (Teen to be specific. Better than a 40 year old man wearing one I guess!)


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 22, 2019)

At first thought that rainbow thing was a flag sticking out of the mystery guy's pocket, how is Barb the most normally dressed in this photo?


----------



## Pitere pit (Aug 22, 2019)

The awful cheap tiara and jewelry, the visible chicken cutlet boobies, the ugly dress, that stare. Pure autism at its finest. 
Necky and Philly are two big autists fashion victims. 
We can make an autistic fashion parade with so many lolcows in there. It will be the biggest sensation for the next season.


----------



## RLS0812 (Aug 22, 2019)

New York subways ...


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 22, 2019)

Visitor said:


>



That and this:




...is why I stopped going to concerts for some bands. I don't hate them I just felt tremendous premature-embarrassment at the possibility of being seen around people like that. They're also the same people that books an appointment at the hipster barber like it was an exclusive restaurant, there's a two month waiting list and costs ~$150 to get a haircut and, of course, a shave and that authentic/autistic artisinal mustache waxing.


----------



## PT 940 (Aug 22, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> That and this:
> View attachment 902799
> 
> ...is why I stopped going to concerts for some bands. I don't hate them I just felt tremendous premature-embarrassment at the possibility of being seen around people like that. They're also the same people that books an appointment at the hipster barber like it was an exclusive restaurant, there's a two month waiting list and costs ~$150 to get a haircut and, of course, a shave and that authentic/autistic artisinal mustache waxing.



Each individual clothing item is bad in this.  Geez.  This person probably left home thinking they looked awesome, too.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 22, 2019)

Yolandi said:


> Each individual clothing item is bad in this.  Geez.  This person probably left home thinking they looked awesome, too.



Yolandi's haircut.


----------



## PT 940 (Aug 22, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Yolandi's haircut.



It's not autistic, it's Zef :p


----------



## Planted (Aug 22, 2019)

Faket0Fake said:


> Sounds like a guy I had a class at college with. He knocked up a girl, basically forced her to name the kid after a Final Fantasy character and then cheated on her after the baby was born with somebody he'd later run off with to start a DD/lg relationship with. Bit of an edgelord that one.


and so the legend of the Final Fantasy house lives on...


----------



## ZooSmell (Aug 24, 2019)

Jasonfan89 said:


> View attachment 899985God that hair



Why do I feel like someone is going to jerk it to this photo?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 24, 2019)

ZooSmell said:


> Why do I feel like someone is going to jerk it to this photo?


Because she looks like an even uglier cardi B now that I realize who's hairstyle she could be mimicking?


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 24, 2019)

I would see this one all the time as a kid on the boardwalk.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Aug 24, 2019)

Dayton Hypernova Dude is batshit insane and dresses like it. He plans on opening a "Free Boutique" that's also a band venue called 2QR33MQW33N2 where everything is free. It will have a rewards program where you can earn free stuff?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2019)

Those tshirts you see at Five Below, you know what I'm talking about


----------



## ManateeHunter (Aug 26, 2019)

Shit like this?


----------

